# Fried Bluefish



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I caught 2 bluefish at Point Lookout the other night (16" to the fork and 20" to the fork) that were pretty fat for bluefish so I decided to take them home and eat them. I'm used to grilling them with a hickory plank. Only, due to marital separation, I don't have a grill right now. So, I needed a different method to cook them. I found a recipe online for frying them in a pan. I gave it a try and really liked it - a lot.

I filleted the bluefish. I floured it on both sides. I then put sea salt, freshly ground black pepper, garlic powder and paprika on it. Then I dipped it in evaporated milk. I noticed a lot of the garlic and paprika came off in the milk, so I put more on the fish. I then put the fish in corn flour. I then fried the fish in vegetable oil. 

It was delicious!

I don't usually keep bluefish. I've always thought it was a very fishy tasting fish. Heard if you do keep it, make sure you bleed it out. Hogwash. I didn't bleed it out, ate it 24 hours after cleaning it. Still very tasty.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

I agree. I have eaten many Bluefish fried !! Also smoked in the smoker .....
I know they have a bad rap, but each to their own. Personally, I like the 3-5 pounders.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

I filleted some last week and stuck them in milk for about an hour. Then used blackened seasoning and grilled. They were delicious. I didnt freeze them just kept them cold. We clean them right at the beach


----------



## Gearhead (Nov 13, 2013)

I bleed them and later filet them when I get done fishing, then I or we have always prepared them like this =coat the blue fish with *DUKES mayonnaise* and fold up in tin foil and just throw them on a grill ,fire or in the oven . EASY and delicious !!!


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

Yum I'll have to try that one next


----------



## Gearhead (Nov 13, 2013)

Gearhead said:


> I bleed them and later filet them when I get done fishing, then I or we have always prepared them like this =coat the blue fish with *DUKES mayonnaise* and fold up in tin foil and just throw them on a grill ,fire or in the oven . EASY and delicious !!!


 The oils and fats of the mayonnaise melts down into the meat and doesn't really have a mayonnaise taste when done .


----------



## Windjinx (Oct 15, 2011)

Yes, fried bluefish is good. Also good made as a substitute for crab meat in crab cakes. Taking care of the bluefish is the key from the time you land it. Agreed. No need to bleed. Bluefish are somewhat perishable in my option. Ice immediately. Fillet and skin. Fillets do hold well in the refrigerator for a days. Absolutely, do not freeze if you plan to eat them. The larger ones 3+ lbs trim out the dark meat. Smoked they are great, just rarely have the time to do them that way.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Windjinx said:


> Absolutely, do not freeze if you plan to eat them.


AMEN . . . Agreed 100% !!!

True for any Dark, Oily Fish . . . Mackerel is another example.


----------

